# Show your Tanks!



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I have been looking for great ideas on aquascaping. Im getting sick of my ocean theme aquarium. Post your favorite aquariums' pic(s)!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Nice, double tank stands are sweet. I'll post some of mine when I get home tonight.


----------



## ''*Samson*113*'' (May 28, 2004)

I'll post mine,.. I only got one tank..
but it's a nice 72 gal with a homemade stand and canopy....
not the greatest pic but here ya go..


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Here's one It doesn't have any deco in it because the bulldozers keep moving them out of the way during the consruction witch is never ending.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

This is the best I can do. No decorations, and lots of black, but that fits my tastes...and is practical for the fish involved. I like to call it my bondage video tank...



























Here's a closeup of the inside with the fluorescent on (I don't normally use it for picture taking):


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

thats awesome draco


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Draco that is exactly what I am getting! Im getting rid of the ocan theme, and putting nothin but black!!


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Eventually I kno I am going to make a mistake like spraying windex in my aquarium..or pouring in soapy water when doing water changes...and Im gonna kil my cons..if and when I do..Im getting black angelfish..


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

here is a pic of mine.


----------



## Nix (Mar 13, 2004)

etb Those angels next to the Rays look huge


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

This should be pinned..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Eventually I kno I am going to make a mistake like spraying windex in my aquarium..or pouring in soapy water when doing water changes...and Im gonna kil my cons..if and when I do..Im getting black angelfish..


 bleach it









bleach rinses out way easier than soap


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I didnt kno thta..the reason I thought that is because when I clean something with bleach it is hard to get that bleachy smell out..


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Here is my 240g. I just posted this pic about a month ago but here it is again.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that is a great tank


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

My 10g. It is kinda hard to tell in the pic, but it has a 3-dimensional rock background in it.

I don't have any pics of my other tanks handy, but if I get a minute I'll snap a few pics and post them.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

you can even manage to make a 10g look awesome









my 10g sucks


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

my tank


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Eventually I kno I am going to make a mistake like spraying windex in my aquarium..or pouring in soapy water when doing water changes...and Im gonna kil my cons..if and when I do..Im getting black angelfish..


 Why would soap be anywhere near your tank? The same goes for windex. If a wet rag can't get rid of water spots, then they do make some completely fish-safe stuff that is used specifically for cleaning aquarium glass.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I dont have soap or windex or anything around my aquarium, I dont use them for my aquarium either. Im afraid someone will spray or spill something into my aquarium..people always set their cleaning crap on my lid and I get pissed..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Over the summer I am going to make my aquarium plain, black aquarium. I want to have a pitch black background with dark black gravel. My cons never liked to hide under rocks or anything anyways..I want the aquarium to bring out the colors in them..


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

maybe some black slate


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

YA those angels are pretty big I guess there about 7 1/2 or 8" tall. I need to put them back in the breeding tanks they have rested long enough.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Growout tank, very similar to Draco's:








Exodon tank:









I'll do some of the others later.

-PK


----------



## Demondave (Jun 1, 2004)

Heres my 100g



















My 55









AND AN EMPTY 55g


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)




----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Dave..u got a nice aquarium..


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Peacock said:


>


 that is the coolest tank I have ever seen


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i like how my plants make the goldfish seem as if they were in the Amazon river!!

i love my tank!!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

here is mine, i am going to be adding a load more plants as soon as i get some moeny.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Peacock..the tank above with the blue gravel..in my opinion...that is the most beautiful tank I have ever seen..you are now my idol forever!


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

My tank for my pair of wild saums. Notice the "incomplete" divider so the female can pass through and the male cant when he feels like trying to ruff her up a little. I keep all of my tanks basic like this one.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

okay, currently i'm in the middle of changing my tanks around... but heres what on the go right now...

30 gal BW tank









20 gal









10 gal









90 gal still cloudy from sand, still not done decor, not sure whats going in there yet...









40 gal just picked it up, real cloudy from sand, not sure what this will hold either









finally, here's an old pic of a 33 with 2 little rbp's


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

55g sw


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

My 55. It has 110 total watts and Im working on a planted aquarium. It has one snakehead in it but he is hiding. 10 gal leaffish tank next to it.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

unknowinly got a cool reflection from the coffie table.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Great looking tanks guys!

65g Reef.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Everyone has nice tanks..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Nethius! I want your cat! It looks like my cat that died last year, black cats are the best!!


----------

